# *dark Pinkz*



## Monique_MAC (May 1, 2006)

Do U Luv It? "nicole Richie"


----------



## Nikki0211 (May 1, 2006)

So gorgeous! I do love it!


----------



## makeuplover (May 1, 2006)

lovely fotd!


----------



## poppy z (May 1, 2006)

Very beautiful. Great blending. I love love love your color combo!


----------



## star1692 (May 1, 2006)

Amazingly Beautiful girl!!  Pinks were made for you


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 1, 2006)

WOW!  I was on the fence about pinked mauve - not anymore!  What an amazing combo!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 1, 2006)

yes, i do love it! and those lashes, Wow!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

gorgessity.


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

I love soooooo much the eye m/u!! Can i copy it?? LOL


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 1, 2006)

It looks gorgeous!


----------



## kradge79 (May 1, 2006)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 1, 2006)

Girlllll I Love This Look On You!


----------



## Glamgirlie (May 1, 2006)

Again love it, its very pretty <3


----------



## hotti82 (May 1, 2006)

this is beautiful!!


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2006)

Amazing!!!  Smoldering!!


----------



## Starbright211 (May 1, 2006)

Hubba F'in Hubba!!!


----------



## Gloriamgo (May 1, 2006)

OH. MY. GOD.

I TOTALLY LOVE IT!!

And I'm gonna try it out when I get home!


----------



## devin (May 1, 2006)

u r beautiful! love your makeup!


----------



## brandi (May 1, 2006)

monique! i can't believe i missed all this when i wasnt on here! i LOVE it! though more things for me to look at! you are too HOTT for words!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 1, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## Femme Noir (May 1, 2006)

i really like this on you


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 1, 2006)

I like that a lot! I love the color.


----------



## hazelinsight (May 1, 2006)

Girl you know your a star!!! I know your a star!!! Myspace knows your a star!! Now specktra sees your a star!! Lovin the pics

Bella


----------



## 2_pink (May 2, 2006)

Thats hot.

*lol* ...i have to try this one tomorrow. Gorgeous.


----------



## User34 (May 2, 2006)

omg....I f-ing Luv it.


----------



## NightMusik (May 2, 2006)

WoW!! that's is freakin' beautiful!!


----------



## DeyeAenE (May 2, 2006)

loves it!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 3, 2006)

this is so gorgeous!


----------



## scarlett*98 (May 3, 2006)

Sexy!  You have some serious blending skills there girl.


----------



## x music is love (May 3, 2006)

i LOVE it !


----------



## Navessa (May 4, 2006)

that is awesome!


----------



## Pushpa (May 4, 2006)

oo so pretty

i love pinks on your skintone but then i am biased becasue i just love you hahhaah


----------



## Renee (May 4, 2006)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!! Can't wait to try this myself!!


----------



## User67 (May 4, 2006)

Pinks look amazing on you! This is my favorite by you so far.


----------



## snickrs (May 4, 2006)

i love it


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 4, 2006)

that is so hot!!!! I love those colors together!!


----------



## Summrgirl (May 4, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Monique_MAC (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_oo so pretty

i love pinks on your skintone but then i am biased becasue i just love you hahhaah_

 

thanx hussy!..lol i luv yah too!!!! oh n went!!!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (May 5, 2006)

i adore all your FOTDs - you're fucking gorgeous!!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 5, 2006)

I LOVE this!! It's just made me spend even more on the website shop!!! Damn!


----------



## noteventherain (May 6, 2006)

I love this! you look great in pinks!


----------



## honyd (May 7, 2006)

Hey... im new here... i love ur pics!!!.... what do u use to do ur blending??!! it looks amazing!!!


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

pink is my favourite colour so I love this one!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (May 7, 2006)

amazed and jealous!
u are beautiful and talented....


----------



## Luxurious (May 8, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## captain planet (Aug 19, 2006)

wow the colour combo looks soo good!


----------



## M (Aug 19, 2006)

Beautiful! And I love your eyebrows


----------



## flpflop23 (Aug 19, 2006)

Very pretty...


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 19, 2006)

thats gorgeous!! pinked mauve is my FAV pigment! i'm gonna have to try this one.. : )


----------



## Ambi (Aug 19, 2006)

Whoa, hot!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so loving this color! <3

Nice blending :]


----------



## prsfynestmami (Aug 19, 2006)

Yet another gorgeous look!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 19, 2006)

someone please get this superhottie to posting again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u'r gorgeous and your work is amazing!


----------



## KJam (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous - perfect blending!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 21, 2006)

wow, this is hot!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

looks pretty


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 21, 2006)

i LOVE it! =D its gorgeous~


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 21, 2006)

very pretty, love the makeup a lot! you have great blending abilities!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes i do indeed love it!


----------



## AxBella (Aug 21, 2006)

just gorgeous!!!!!! =]


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 21, 2006)

Very sexy


----------



## n_c (Aug 21, 2006)

You look stunning!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2006)

I absolutely love this!


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 26, 2006)

hot damn u look so gorgeous! I just got pinked mauve myself yesterday woohoo !


----------



## lovingMU (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

Loves it!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 26, 2006)

hotttt


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 26, 2006)

You are so beautiful and your blending skills are to faint for
Are thoses falsies you have on cause your lashes are awesome


----------

